# Etias



## Cara123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Will Americans with residency in Europe need ETIAS to travel to other countries within the EU? What about when they're returning from a visit stateside? 

I obtained residency after marrying an Italian national, and I ask because recently I had an incident at Baltimore-Washington Int'l where I was asked to show my green card (???) when I said that my country of residence is Italy. After a few minutes of panic, I whipped out my Italian-issued identity card and I was okay 'to fly back home'.

I fly stateside on occasion but this is the first time that I've been asked for a 'green card' or something similar. With the upcoming ETIAS, I am wondering if I should apply for one anyway in the event that I return to Italy via another EU country.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Weren't you using your US passport? Pretty strange to be asked for a green card if you're on an US passport.

Within the Schengen zone there aren't any checked normally so you shouldn't need anything. You might need something if you fly into the few remaining countries outside the zone.


----------



## Cara123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Yes I gave her my US passport but she said that since I didn't have a return flight, I wouldn't be able to board. And all this after I told her that I LIVED in Italy. Asking for a green card (which doesn't exist anyway) made me suspect that she didn't have a clue about what she was asking. Fortunately I had my carta d'identità, but maybe I should bring along my permesso di soggiorno as well. I just dislike being caught offguard like that.

On another note...when I travel with my husband and go through Italian border control on the return, the guy at the booth barely even looks at my passport. All he wants to know is if we're married. Oh well....


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you've been married more than a year you could just apply for Italian citizenship.


----------



## Cara123 (Mar 13, 2013)

It's a lengthy process that I don't feel is worth the hassle for what I'd use it for (I don't care to vote in Italian politics). My resident permit and identity card is all I've had to present to deal with any sort of bureaucracy here. Thanks for the input though. As ETIAS is not going into effect until January 2021, and is only for American *visitors* to the EU, it would seem that I'd be exempt given my Italian residency.


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

You must have lost the competent clerk lottery that day.....do you have a green card.....points to US passport......ummmm let me ask my supervisor....


----------

